# Someone, please help before I go NUTS!



## SylverFlame (Oct 8, 2003)

Sorry about the yelling, but this is hurting my head. I am trying to subscribe to a thread but am constantly being told that I am not logged in/authorized. Can someone help? Please and thank you muchly.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 8, 2003)

What address are you accessing the boards at? Is there a "cyberstreet" in the url?


----------



## SylverFlame (Oct 9, 2003)

Yes there is. Has it changed? or should it be that way?


----------



## Umbran (Oct 9, 2003)

It has changed.  It shouldn't be that way.

http://www.enworld.org/  Your place for gaming news and chats


----------



## Henry (Oct 9, 2003)

Short story long, go to the front page (www.enworld.org as said) and click on the forum link from there. bookmark the new location you get to. As long as you are using the new URL, and not the old one with "cyberstreet" in it, you should be OK. If you run into any login problems after that, be sure to delete any "ENWorld" cookies you have in your temporary internet files, log out and log back in. This clears up 99.994% of the problems we have seen thus far.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 9, 2003)

You guys are too quick.  I didn't want anyone to help him.  I have never actually witnessed anyone go nuts before.  I was hoping to use this as a learning experience.

A friend of my and I were on our weekly guys night out and his new GF had invited herself along and invited one of her firends along.  This really angered my friend, mix in several beers and Captain & Cokes and there was a spectacularly entertaining public breakup.  I charish that memory, it was so funny.  I was hoping that someone going crazy would be just as entertaining.


----------



## darkbard (Oct 9, 2003)

toe, you are one sick ... toe?


----------



## SylverFlame (Oct 10, 2003)

Should I ever venture near those dark waters again Toe, you will be the first to know. On that topic, going home for Thanksgiving (I love being a canuck, turkey and candy in one month!). I'll let you know how it goes, oh he of the camel avatar.

EDIT: Forgot to say thanks to all for aiding me and saving my curly locks from pre-mature ripping.


----------

